# Egyptian TV Host Riham Said Removes Veil during Interview



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z2rL6NDoyKg


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That was awesome, exposing their hypocrisy is probably the best way to confront those religious nutters.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I swear to God this is nicer and more radiant..

Now there was me thinking the idea behind covering was not to excite.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will shut your channel down...


Now that is scary


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

She rocks!!!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I will shut your channel down...
> 
> Now that is scary


It's a great clip, and hats off to Ms. Said, but that said, you do know that MEMRI's entire MO is to scare people, don't you? 

How does this strike you?
Do you know any Muslims who take that "shaykh" seriously? I don't. Nor can I find any evidence that "Shaykh" Yousef al-Badri is nothing more than a attention-seeking loudmouth, as he is most certainly not a highly respected religious figure. 

MEMRI is a central player in the right wing fearmongering media echo chamber. In case you didn't know, they're a bunch of rabid neocons, comprised of former Israeli military intel, reactionary "journalists" from the National Review etc, replete with folks like Bush administration figures like Donald Rumsfeld and John Bolton on their board of advisors, not to mention self-appointed "experts" like Steve Emerson (the guy who famously mistakenly declared that the Oklahoma City bombing was the work of Islamic terrorists). 

If you look closer, you'll find many of the same folks are involved in peddling other forms of alarmist piffle under the umbrella of other groups like the Clarion Fund (producers of "Obsession", "Third Jihad", and "Iranium"), the Center for Security Policy, and Foundation for the Defense of Democracies. They are all supported by many of the same group of ultra-conservative ultra-Zionist wealthy donors, seeking to influence US Foreign Policy (like bombing Iran). They're a central fixture of what Glenn Greenwald describes as the 'the sham "terrorism expert" Industry', and what other groups have called the "Smearcasters", and "Fear, Inc." . 

Just something to be aware of...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

to be honest I don't know any Muslims that I would class as OTT religious. 
I have one girl who visits me to practise our Spanish who comes from a conservative family and is of course covered but when we are role playing she will order a vino tinto but a guy who comes will only order aqua because he told me I don't drink touch alcohol it does make us laugh.

I have yet to meet anyone who is happy with how the MB portray Islam even people that confess to voting for them.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> to be honest I don't know any Muslims that I would class as OTT religious.
> I have one girl who visits me to practise our Spanish who comes from a conservative family and is of course covered but when we are role playing she will order a vino tinto but a guy who comes will only order aqua because he told me I don't drink touch alcohol it does make us laugh.
> 
> I have yet to meet anyone who is happy with how the MB portray Islam even people that confess to voting for them.



He may not drink alcohol but i bet your bottom dollar he smokes hash....in all my time in egypt i didn't meet many muslims that didn't do either.


----------

